# Oakly, Caue, Tucker and Tyson Playdate



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What wonderful pictures, it looks so much fun! Tilly wishes she was there with all those handsome boys!


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

love those actions shots - how fun and what happy dogs they must be!


----------



## MillieSadie (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow! Super photos - you can just feel the fun. 

Do you lie down on the grass to get those shots? Do you just keep clicking? 

Lucky dogs to have had such a fun play date


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You got some GREAT shots! We had a blast and the boys are out cold! We just got home a little while ago and I'm going through our shots now. I'll be uploading them in just a bit! :bowl:

I'm laughing so hard at that fourth picture! I just love how Oakly is running in the opposite direction of everyone else!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

MillieSadie said:


> Wow! Super photos - you can just feel the fun.
> 
> Do you lie down on the grass to get those shots? Do you just keep clicking?
> 
> Lucky dogs to have had such a fun play date


I don't lie in the grass but I do try to get down to dogs eye level as my knees allow.  I did take about three hundred pictures today.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I don't lie in the grass but I do try to get down to dogs eye level as my knees allow.  I did take about three hundred pictures today.


I took 295! This is going to take a while to go through them all! However, for starters, Rob wasn't kidding about Tucker and Caue being attached at the hip! :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> I took 295! This is going to take a while to go through them all! However, for starters, Rob wasn't kidding about Tucker and Caue being attached at the hip! :doh::doh::doh::doh:


 I certainly needed a good laugh today


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is too funny! :bowrofl:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are a few of the good ones I got!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pics! I love all the in action running! No wonder they are all knocked out! Looks like they had a blast!

The one where Oakley is running the opposite direction of the other three is hilarious!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, you guys had a great day! Glad to see that Ike isn't the only nut pup with a naughty side.  If I hadn't seen Jo's pics, I'd be hard pressed to believe those pups paws ever touched the ground. I have camera envy...Ike has friend envy!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great pics!! Lucky pups to have such nice owners


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jo, you got some great ones there. Nice work on the black and white with the colored ball in Tyson's mouth.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Jo, you got some great ones there. Nice work on the black and white with the colored ball in Tyson's mouth.


I still have more uploading to Photobucket! Matt ordered our new 300-mm Sigma lens today and I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love ALL of the photos, but number 4 made me LOL!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like you guys had so much fun!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Those are great photos! It looks like all the dogs had a great time! Kind of makes me want to organize a San Diego GRF playdate!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im glad it is busy here....but geesh that playdate looks like it was waaaaay more fun!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Super Super Pics!!!!!! What a blast you guys had. They are some good lookin' puppers!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome photos from both of you. Those are some happy dogs.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures....well except for that ONE! Dirty dogs  I wish my two guys had Golden friends to play with.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW, great!!!! Tyson is huge. Holy cow! He is not a tiny newborn anymore! Crazy how that happens. He's a good looking puppy.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Those aren't puppy dogs! Those are giant, silly bunny rabbits! 

Goodness, it looks like they had fun. Beautiful boys and beautiful pictures all around.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Love the pictures!! Not a one with four on the floor!! Looks like a great day!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What larks!
(and good thing I now have high speed internet so I didn't have to wait an hour for all the pictures to load!)


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Im glad it is busy here....but geesh that playdate looks like it was waaaaay more fun!!!


You're coming next time...if we have to come and steal you! :bowl:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow! You both got some great in-action shots! No wonder they're so tired tonight!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love all the Golden smiles. =)


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures! It looks like a good time was had by all...


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I love looking at all the pictures! It looks like the pups had a fantastic time! ♥


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That would be like golden retriever heaven for me! It looks like they all had so much fun. Great action shots!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What incredible pictures! They all look like they had a blast


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what GReat pics, and happy, happy dogs! Thanks so much for posting all of them....we want more!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

they look like htey had so much fun.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Great Pictures!!! Looks like a great time too!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like SO much fun!


----------

